# Poole- santander ld lines



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

NEW ROUTE OFFER £399 return CAR + 2 PAX

LD Lines


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Cannot get it to work a booking.......blast.


----------



## skercat (Nov 9, 2013)

That's really good news, thank you


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have you managed to book Rob?


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Have you managed to book Rob?


Hi Siobhan

Sadly not...................the website is only functioning for the period up to end January, not much use if you want to book later.

I have emailed customer services at LD, not heard a word yet, still it has only been 1 week or so.

Will let you know as and when.

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Lovely to see some competition on route but she looks at tad small to me for winter/spring crossing through Bay of Biscay


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Lovely to see some competition on route but she looks at tad small to me for winter/spring crossing through Bay of Biscay


Canoe............there was I thinking you were a man of adventure and challenge. :bounce:


If I manage to book and use then I may regret my flippancy !!

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh I am, canoeing down a stretch of river this afternoon for some fishing but I've also been through the Bay a few times some not enjoyable experiences and have to consider oh who thinks anything more than a ripple a storm, generally drive and use Chunnel


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We can up the bay of biscay on November 4th in a force 10 gale!! Certainly appreciated the fact that we were on the Pont Aven! 

I had a look at pricing and compared with Brittany ferries. Once you added a cabin to the £399 there was little difference in the price!!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> We can up the bay of biscay on November 4th in a force 10 gale!! Certainly appreciated the fact that we were on the Pont Aven!
> 
> I had a look at pricing and compared with Brittany ferries. Once you added a cabin to the £399 there was little difference in the price!!




I thought the price offer included a cabin each way


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Offer only for first 500 tickets


----------

